# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Regional sodas or similar beverages

## JennyP

In the thread about vanilla coke and blue pepsi (neither of which I have tried yet...by the way...what is a blue pepsi??), someone mentioned Moxie (?) and I am assuming it is a locally bottled soda...tho' I could be wrong. 

I spent a couple of years in North Carolina, and I always like to bring home some Cheerwine when we visit, as it is not usually available in TN. 

What small bottler/limited distribution sodas are good in YOUR part of the country? What is their main flavor? (Citrus, cherry, chocolate, etc.) Please limit to non-alcoholic for this thread...we can discuss favorite "others" in another thread.

Just curious! ~~jP  :D

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I grew up in Baltimore, MD and grew up with Shasta sodas.  My father managed a bowling alley (the largest duckpin bowling alley on the east coast.  Which was across the street from the Shasta plant!  My brother-in-law worked there and got the sodas for next to nothing!  So we ALWAYS had Shasta!

My favorite was the grape!:D   I think the inside of my mouth still has that purple color!

Here's a link and at the bottom of the page is some regional sodas:

http://dir.yahoo.com/Business_and_Ec...s/Brand_Names/

----------


## Sean

I would have to go with  "Nantucket Nectars" . It was started  over on the island a little way back. My favorite would have to be their lemonade.;)

----------


## Mikef

RC Cola!!

That must be the worst selling soda ever!

They did tons of adds back in the 70's and it never work!


Can anyone remember the jingle?

----------


## Diane

> *Mikef said:* 
> RC Cola!!
> 
> That must be the worst selling soda ever!
> 
> They did tons of adds back in the 70's and it never work!
> 
> 
> Can anyone remember the jingle?


Don't remember the jingle, but the food fare of the South used to be an RC and a Moon Pie.

Diane

----------


## Joann Raytar

Our locally bottled soda would be Foxon.  Most flavors, rootbeer, birchbeer, lemon-lime and orange, are of the non-cola variety.

----------


## shanbaum

Jo, that must be a _really_ local outfit - I've not seen it way up here near Hartford.

I tasted Moxie once - if memory serves me correctly (and I think it does), it tastes like a combination of root beer, quinine, and pine tar.  Ghastly.

I saw a documentary once in which some relationship between the original Pepsi-Cola company, which went bankrupt in the teens or 20's, and Moxie, was reported.  Moxie was the more successful drink at the time, and may have purchased and later spun Pepsi off - or something like that.  It was late.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Foxon is probably a New Haven County thing.  The company is located over on Foxon Road in North Haven.  They probably aren't in your area because they would probably have to cross the River to get to the Hartford area.

Being a former Fairfield County resident, I understand the River phenomenon too well.  I remember accounts of folks crossing the River to New Haven County being something of an expedition.  People just didn't do it everyday.  Now that I am a New Haven County resident, I rarely cross into Fairfield County unless it is work related.

----------


## BobV

Shanbaum, us former New Britainites used to take on Yoohoo, whistle orange soda, local birch beer (don't remember the bottler).

Moxie has gentian root extract, which makes for a slightly bitter taste, but it's great for quenching your thirst.

Even had the opportunity to do a few of the Nehi's.

Bob V.

----------


## shanbaum

BobV, I'm just going to have to find the moxie to go find some Moxie and try it again, despite my recollection of its tasting like 5W-30.  I always thought Yoo-Hoo was a southern thing.

Jo, are you referring to the Housatonic?

Anyone remember Pommac (my personal favorite)?

----------


## BobV

Shanbaum, after 20 some odd years of being out of CT, Moxie has not changed in taste.  Caveat emptor.

I was drinking Yoohoo since about 1967, walking home from junior high.

Also, do you remember Chum's drive-in or Sal's grinder shop on the Berlin Turnpike???

Bob V.

----------


## Judy Canty

Love that Jolt Cola...all the sugar and twice the caffeine!

----------


## shanbaum

> *BobV said:* 
> Shanbaum, after 20 some odd years of being out of CT, Moxie has not changed in taste.  Caveat emptor.
> 
> I was drinking Yoohoo since about 1967, walking home from junior high.
> 
> Also, do you remember Chum's drive-in or Sal's grinder shop on the Berlin Turnpike???
> 
> Bob V.


No, I grew up in Dallas, so I was mostly raised on Dr. Pepper.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Actually, I think the phrase "You've got moxie!" came from the soda (meaning you have a certain amount of fortitude, since the stuff was really terrible to drink).

Jolt got me through many a college final!

Is Cream Soda just a Northern thing (or maybe just a Pennsylvania thing)?  It was my fav growing up (right up there with Sasparilla).

Grandpa always had RC in his fridge when we were kids... as I recall, it is sweeter than Coke.  Speaking of Coke, we used to put rusty parts in Coke... it eats the rust right off!

There is a really interesting look at the beverage industry that airs on the History Channel every once in a while.  Its interesting how some of them originated (Pepsi, like many other drinks, was promoted as a health elixir- it had peptic acid or something in it).

Although its not a soda or anything, nothing was as good as Nestle Quik when I was a kid (I prefer Ovaltine now, maybe cause I'm becoming an old guy).  
:D

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> 
> Is Cream Soda just a Northern thing (or maybe just a Pennsylvania thing)?  It was my fav growing up (right up there with Sasparilla).


Pete, 
I think it is a northern thing.  I have a hard time finding it around here in the South!  I love cream soda, too!

----------


## TouchToneTommy

When visiting Pennsylvania, I remember "A-Treat" birch beer and orange soda. We were even crazy enough to UPS it back to California.

----------


## optigoddess

Ditto on the creme soda - love the stuff!  

There was a store in Idaho City, Idaho that sold sasparilla - yummy!  

I remember my grandpa  always had "grape nehi" & the "orange" .... a visit to grandpa wasn't complete without one.  

Does anyone remember going to A&W to get gallons of rootbeer?  soooo refreshing when it got hot.  

And then, there was the "craze" of the homemade rootbeer from a mix.  

Don't forget - gingerale  and Fresca.  (but you can forget the "TAB" diet cola....bleah...although I did like to feel the bumpy surface of the glass bottles).  :cheers: 

Karen

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *optigoddess said:* 
> Does anyone remember going to A&W to get gallons of rootbeer?  soooo refreshing when it got hot.



I do remember that.  I am glad to see A&W fast food restaurants popping up around.  I am seeing them share space with Long John Silvers.  I love to go and get a rootbeer float!  YUMMY!:D

----------


## JennyP

Ok, I tried the Blue Pepsi today...
the taste was acceptable...but I CAN'T drink stuff that turns my tongue and mouth blue!!!  
Is there an "adult" version????
~jp...   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bev Heishman

Birch Beer, Sasparilla and Root Beer are PA Dutch area favorites.
Top them off with a slice of Shoofly Pie and you'll have a sugar rush.

I noted Diane's comment on the moon pies. My husband was born and raised in the South. The other week he came home with some of these and was in seventh heaven. In fact I found a stash of them in my one cabinet and thought what the heck are these?

----------


## EyeManFla

Actually, growing up in Philly, we had Moon Pies, but they were called "Scooter Pies".

And there was nothing better to wash down a soft pretzel than Frank's Soda, in just about any flavor.


And Sasparilla, we would get it in the gallon bottle from A&P.


For the record....Blue Pepsi is just :drop:



I thing I'll go have a Lebnin Bloney smitch with limburg cheese and a Schmitty Beer.

----------


## Bev Heishman

I live and work in Lebanon County. Home of Lebanon Bologna. There was no way in blue blazes I would buy my house with in one mile of those smoke houses. Have you ever fried it?  My friends go gaga over that! How about it on pizza!drop: bbg: :drop

----------


## hcjilson

Made from real oranges it was outstanding about 50 years ago!It came in brown bottles and was the best thing I've ever tasted.They were later aquired by Canada Dry and they changed the formula to something unfit for human consumption.

Pete is correct about the origin of the word Moxie.

Shasta was a division of the Coca Cola Company and marketed throughout the northeast.

Cream Soda RULES!!!!!!!!
Birch Beer ain't that bad either!

best from a thirsty hj

----------


## Night Train

> *Sean said:* 
> I would have to go with  "Nantucket Nectars" . It was started  over on the island a little way back. My favorite would have to be their lemonade.;)



Sean, I just had their Iced tea when I was in colorado...YUMMMMY! Look for these guys to get big. REALY BIG.

----------


## harry a saake

:D Foxon was a north haven thing and it was owned by a guy named louie, who was known to have some connections., if you know what i mean.

----------


## stephanie

Ahhhhh...sasparilla and shasta...orange crush. I am getting homesick :cry:  Now if I could only get a cheesesteak hoagie from Geno's and a sasparilla. Birch beer to me tastes too much like pepto bismol!! LOL!! I always thought so. I used to love to go to Lancaster and go to the Good and Plenty or Miller's all you can eat homestyle cooking. Oh my goodness. You would always leave so full you felt sick and yet happy!! Especially after the shoe fly pie. So sickening sweet you could feel your teeth decaying in you mouth as you ate it, yet somehow you couldn't help yourself. We used to go to the farmers market there too. The food smelled so great and the crafts were awesome. I want to go home!  :cry:  I also miss Tasty Kakes for anyone from that area who knows them will understand. It is amazing the stuff you take for granted you can get til you move and can't get it anymore. 



Steph

----------


## Bev Heishman

The farmers market was either Roots on Tuesday or Green Dragon on Friday.  Heading to Green Dragon on Friday.
I was in Ocean City. MD last week and ran into 3 people at produce stands who told me the best corn and tomatoes come out of Lancaster County.  The reason for the tomatoes is that southern tomatoes have tougher skin.  They are right as I purchased both a container from there and one from Lancaster County.  Well give me your address for some Tasty Kakes!

Bev:D

PS. We make some mean pot pie also!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I flew up to Pennsylvania for a one day visit last week, and it was amazing how many things I'd forgotten about...

At the airport, the nice woman (yes, actually nice- not overly sugary, just pleasant and nice) at the snack counter was jabbing away about scrapple and hominy (forgot about hominy, I think its akin to grits).  All youns guys that think Northerners aren't friendly need to stop by Central Pennsylvania some time.

Everyone was buzzing about the upcoming Steelers, Eagles, Ravens, or Penn State seasons.

The Susquehanna River was loping along as always (and the Harrisburg bridges look so inviting from the air as you fly into HIA).  As I recall, a really popular soap opera's opening shots are a panning view of the bridges at Harrisburg.

Anyway, I had a patty melt, french fries with gravy on them, and some Keystone beer for lunch...  I DID (getting back to the original topic) try a Vanilla Coke on the return flight.  Tastes like a Coke Float (Coke with vanilla ice cream).  Probably not worth all the calories, however.

Oh yeah, I was one of the lucky souls to have my luggage searched (second time since 9/11- I must look suspicious), and even the bland automatonic fed worker had to smile when she saw my Middleswarth BBQ potato chip bag stuffed in with care (you just can't get them outside of the area- and they are simply the best chips made).
:D

----------


## Joann Raytar

> *harry a saake said:* 
> :D Foxon was a north haven thing and it was owned by a guy named louie, who was known to have some connections., if you know what i mean.


Harry,
That would be the Foxon Park I am talking about!

----------


## BIG D

IN WASHINGTON DC, IT WAS ROCK CREEK COLA AND WHAT ABOUT HIRES ROOT BEER?

----------


## BobV

Pete mentioned a particular brand of chips...so to Jo or Shanbaum, I've got to ask...are State Line potato chips still being made?

Bob V.

----------


## hcjilson

Alas Bob, it is my unfortunate task to inform you of the demise of one of the best chips to ever be sliced and fried. State Line potato chips are gone for good.One of the best products to ever come out of Western Mass.

hj

All is not lost however, Cape Cod Potato chips are now stocked in stores in New England.They are thicker than your average chip, hand sliced and fried to perfection.Give them a try if you get a chance.

----------


## BobV

Harry, I'm depressed at the demise of State Line.  Yes, it was the best chip around.  And yes I have tried the Cape Cod line.  Excellent chips!!!  They are here in the Kansas City area.

Also, moon pies are here but Twinkies beat them.  I have a frame rep that used to live in Long Island who goes back every year and brings back a supply of Drake's apple pies and ring dings.

Bob V.

----------


## John R

Right over here we have a few strange brews of which the most weird is a scotish drink Irn Bru even the web site is er well strange....
But all this talk of chips...You lot ain't lived till you have had proper yorksire chips fried in luvly dripping non of ya fancy veg stuff either...

----------


## shanbaum

> *John R said:* 
> But all this talk of chips...You lot ain't lived till you have had proper yorksire chips fried in luvly dripping non of ya fancy veg stuff either...


They're talking about what you call _crisps_, you know...

----------


## John R

> *shanbaum said:* 
> 
> 
> They're talking about what you call _crisps_, you know...


Oh you mean like these 
You yanks....Chips is chips and crisps are crisps........

----------


## shanbaum

> *John R said:* 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like these 
> You yanks....Chips is chips and crisps are crisps........


Yeah.  Chips.

By the way, "Blue" Pepsi is nothing more than the same old Pepsi in a new can.

And Pete, don't despair, Diet Vanilla Coke is on its way...

----------


## EyeManFla

Bev: Sweet Lebanon is best on a hard roll with cheese and Amish Mustard. The spicy Lebanon is to be consummed with beer.

Stephanie: When you go down Passyunk Ave, you of to Geno's for hot roast pork...Pat's is still the best for cheesesteak.
Peanut Butter Tandy Takes and Butterscotch Krumpets..oh,yes!

Big D: Rock Creek Cola and A&W......Hires is Pa. A&W is DC born and raised.  

Not that I want to get on a Pennsylvania kick, but I have so live with it, we forgot to mention Pennsylvania's other SOFT DRINK...Rolling Rock....the beer that babies can drink.

Oh, tasty Kakes fruit pies and eclairs...the best.

And as for CHIPS...yes, I said chips, Charles Chips....still the best!

----------


## stephanie

Tasty cake Kandy Kakes, Krimpets, pies and eclairs OH MY!!!! My husband and I still debate over who has the best cheesesteak...Pat's or Geno's. I say BOTH!! We used to try to win Pat's steaks on the Morning Zoo on WMMR. We could never get to be first caller!! Emeril did a whole thing on both of them on his show one time. I cried knowing I couldn't just jump in the car and go get one. My grandma packs up tasty Kakes for me everytime my dad goes up to NJ. He still thinks it is hillarious I make him bring back cake. They are NOT just cake...they are Tasty Kakes...cuz NO ONE BAKES A KAKE AS TASTY AS A TASTY KAKE!! Ah now I am severely homesick and you just can't pack a cheesteak hoagie. Do you know what you get in TN when you order a Philly sandwhich here? A cold roastbeef sandwhich....YUK!!! How about corn beef specials? We used to make the best in the restaurant we used to work at. Sorry I am on my Philly kick here...still miss ordering at the counter and having the guy at the counter say " whadda ya want??? and whad eltze wid dat?? YO will dat be all?" It is ALL about attitude!!! LOL!!! 

Steph

----------


## Joann Raytar

> *John R said:* 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like these 
> You yanks....Chips is chips and crisps are crisps........


Here chips is fries and crisps are chips.

I don't mean to keep us off the beverage topic but I need to know the name of a Canadian concoction.  It involves real "French" fries topped with curds and gravy.  If you have had it, what is it called, I think it starts with a P?  I can't spell in French but I think it is Pointsan or something that sounds remotely close to that.  Is it really as good as I am told?

----------


## shanbaum

> *Jo said:* 
> Here chips is fries and crisps are chips.
> 
> I don't mean to keep us off the beverage topic but I need to know the name of a Canadian concoction.  It involves real "French" fries topped with curds and gravy.  If you have had it, what is it called, I think it starts with a P?  I can't spell in French but I think it is Pointsan or something that sounds remotely close to that.  Is it really as good as I am told?


It's Poutine (poo-teen), and it's OK.  Might keep you alive up north in February.

The REAL Montreal treat: smoked meat (viande fumée).  Like corned beef, only better spiced & more moist.  Worth a special trip.

----------


## Bev Heishman

Pete: Another Beer favorite is Yuengling! A great brewery to visit in Pottsville. You know you could have called me when you were here. Some old TVC staff just called me about something else and I told them of your move and they were happy!

EyeMan: You forgot Lebanon Bologna rolls with cream cheese! Another classic with the beer! sweet or regular and now we got honey flavored!

Steph: I found another cheesesteak I like better at A &M Pizza a chain in our area.....to die for.

Other great chips....Dieffenbach! and Goods! All flavors!

Our office staff and our families head for a day of fun at Hershey Park on Friday!  Can't  wait!  This next weekend is great the Mount Gretna Art Show and  this week is the opening weekend of the Renissance Faire.  Did I ever tell you all I worked there as a wench many years ago for some extra cash! Fantastic experience!

----------


## shimsham

growing up in ireland we had a drink that could be bought in bars (kids in bars? its an irish thing. we train them young) it was called football special. football referred to soccer. not even gaelic football! it was a mixed fruit drink which was very nice but came in a bottle smaller than coke so was ultimitly unsatisfying. my father, who didn't drink (alcohol) till he was 30 swore by them in his soccer playing days. maybe it was just the name.
oh and do you remember sunkist? mmmm.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Bev:  I was up for a funeral and was only in the Keystone State for about 20 hours... :(  I will see you at VEE if not sooner, however!  :)  Perhaps you, Harry, Steve, Schwing, and I can meet again and look for our friend the tiger lady!

The Irish Football post made me remember Little League (baseball)...  The "rage" was ordering a "suicide."  Basically, the volunteer mom behind the counter would mix up a concoction of Coke, Orange Crush, Sprite, and whatever else the soda fountain held- tasted horrible (hmmm, perhaps this was the pre-cursor of my affection for Long Island Ice Tea).
;)
At summer camp, we used to put a little maple syrup into milk (note the constant emphasis on mixing stuff together).  I have to admit, in the right proportions, this really does taste pretty good.

Finally, all this talk about chips...  Seriously, if you EVER visit Pennsylvania, make a trip to the supermarket and purchase some Middleswarth BBQ potato chips.  Simply the best (the rest of my family always ate Kettle something or other- another local brand- yuck)!

----------


## Bev Heishman

Gees Pete, I was telling someone else about your arial scouting mission that night.  I hope we all can meet up and do the same with Steve, Harry and Shwing.  I don't know though if Shwing will be able to handle 2 nights a year in my company. 

At least I won't be dragging him for dinner with 6 female members of my staff. He was a little flustered when I showed him how we were going to hail a cab from the Kenneth Cole Party. Just kidding. My staff didn't know about him and he called my room and they answered. He told them he was Shwing and he was meeting us for dinner.  You can imagine the questions I was asked when I got back.

*I'll try to bring a bag of Middlesworth.

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember that.  I am glad to see A&W fast food restaurants popping up around.  I am seeing them share space with Long John Silvers.  I love to go and get a rootbeer float!  YUMMY!:D


AAhhhh A&W Root Beer............not that im dating myself or anything but as a kid i rember when they used to come out and hang your order on the outside of your car door window. Does any one else remember that?

----------


## Sean

> *Night Train said:* 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean, I just had their Iced tea when I was in colorado...YUMMMMY! Look for these guys to get big. REALY BIG.


Night Train............if you have the chance try their Lemonade. BTW i was out your way a little while back and picked up a bag of UTZ potato chips.They were great!:bbg:

----------


## optigoddess

Anyone ever try Hansen's Natural Soda?  It's really quite good.  

This thread has gotten me to thinking ....(probably because it's so dang hot here right now!)   and I remember a RED creme soda (was it by FANTA?)  

now THAT was interesting.....

----------


## BobV

Try the line from Jones...great flavors and some interesting combos.


Optigoddess, you may be thinking of Big Red, bottled here by the same folks who bottle RC.

Bob V.

----------


## shimsham

red lemonade was very popular in ireland. lemonade over here is like 7up or sprite. the red one had a flavour, cant tell you what flavour but a flavour all the same.

----------


## Bev Heishman

Just tried some Hansen's sasparilla! Good stuff neat bottles!

----------


## optigoddess

I can't remember which Hansen's I like - but I am thinking of going to the health food store to find some !  

Anything to blast away this heat!  

Karen :cheers:

----------


## optigoddess

Anyone ever had a "scotch & soda" ? 

(NO, not THAT kind...so YES I posted this in the correct thread...)   I can't remember what it in it but as I remember it, you could/can get it at DRIVE-In's (a few old-style had them in Boise)

----------


## optigoddess

In the course of searching the vast internet, I came across 2 websites I thought I would share with my fellow 'boarders:  

Pop the Soda Shop  offers a variety of those hard-to-find beverages we were discussing in this thread.  

(BTW - they offer delivery in Phoenix as well as shipping).  

Also, I came across:  www.mysodas.com so that you can "make" your own "personalized" sodas....  

have fun with it!  And, I hope this information helps someone quench their thirst...

Kane :cheers:

----------

